# Test Team clothing



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can find a Test Team jersey in XXXL? I can get a fake that will fit off Ebay, but I really would like a Castelli. Sometimes it sucks to be 6'4" at 225lbs!


----------



## 7.62 (Oct 13, 2006)

Last I heard, the 3XL (authentic) jersey was not available in the U.S. But that was earlier this year..

Have you tried the 2XL for the heck of it? They fit a bit tight across the chest when upright, but are suppose to fit correctly when in the riding position. Just a thought..


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

Did you try probikekit.com? PBK might have it. 

Does it even come in a size that big?? Biggest I saw listed was XXL.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

Did you want the black jersey or white jersey?

Also looks like Excelsports has them. excelsports.com

But again, biggest I saw listed w/ them was XXL.
Their customer service is good from my experience as well.


----------



## slimjw (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't think Castelli makes XXXL in the team clothing. Bicycling Hub has all the official Cervelo team clothing and the largest jersey sizes they stock are XXL.


----------



## 7.62 (Oct 13, 2006)

Castelli stated they where going to make a 3XL this year, but who knows if they will. Seems though they haven't so far.


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

I had a 3XL order from Bicycling Hub earlier this year, but was told by Doug Castelli wasn't going to make a 3XL. Here what he sent me:

Mark,

Unfortunately, Castelli has elected not to manufacture the Cervelo Test Team apparel in size XXXL, but may do so next year. We may be able to obtain the jersey in size XXL if you think that would fit. Please let me know how best to help you with this order. We want to make you happy and will do everything possible to do so.

Thanks for your support and happy cycling.


----------

